# Looking for new job



## priyankar.mitra (Feb 28, 2014)

I am looking for job in Australia. Contacted few recruiters, but they are asking me to come Australia and search for job. I am currently based in Singapore and if I want to look for Australia, what to do? How I will apply job in that situation, can I apply for Australia Visa without having job in Australia?


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, You can apply for an Australian VISA without a job in Australia. The details are in the Immigration website and it is fairly well explained as well.


----------



## BobMacBaren (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you post the link please?


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Please try out the following -:

Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## BobMacBaren (Mar 2, 2014)

I meant which type of visa did you applied?


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

I applied for a permanent residence


----------



## reaaldeguer (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Priyankar,

I have the same scenario with you, I am currently based in Singapore and I want to trymy luck in Australia specificaly in Melbourne. I am currently holding a tourist visa right now. In your case at least try to get any kind of visa for the sake of entering in Australia. I would like to seek from you if you could give me the Recruitment Agency that you contacted? Thank you.


----------

